
Hidden HN Pages - bce
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;best<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;over?points=100<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;leaders<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;classic<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;bestcomments<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;noobstories<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;noobcomments<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;active<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;formatdoc<p>Some of these are listed at:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;lists
======
zombio
These aren't really hidden, the "lists" link is at the bottom left of the
page. I did upvote this however because lots of people might not know about
it.

------
qb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors](https://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors)

~~~
bnejad
What is this exactly?

~~~
kgermino
After you reach a certain karma level - no idea what, but it's not that high -
you are able to change the color of the top bar to something else of your
choosing.

If I had to guess, that page has the colors people have chosen, sorted by most
popular.

~~~
bnejad
That makes sense, I didn't realize you could change the top bar color. Thanks.

------
quantumpotato_
I was about to make a Ask HN post asking for these. Thanks.

